# FCA indoors



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Anything of note for this years FCA indoor champs?

Craig with 584 with a 598 outer
Myself with 571


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, i maid my round today at St-Hubert, Qc. I maid the same score as last year with 566/600 in Master compound but i maid less outer 10 like 18. In that class i may be 3th or 4th. Cross my finger....


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

FiFi,

I know I'm out of my element....but what does it mean when you shoot a score....and then another score "outer"?

J.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

For FITA indoor scoring we use the x ring as the 10 ring. So the outer is using big ten and inner is using x as 10 ring. Also are limited to 23/64ths diameter arrows.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

x-hunta said:


> For FITA indoor scoring we use the x ring as the 10 ring. So the outer is using big ten and inner is using x as 10 ring. Also are limited to 23/64ths diameter arrows.


And yes... it does suck.... hahahaha


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks. I'm just an indoor shooter wanna be....and I need to learn all the lingo I can...you know....so I can fit in.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Jd and you subtract outer 10``s from your score so count as nines if I`m correct Since I don`t hit those I don`t think about it ... Is this correct in my description fifi and chris please correct my statement or explain better with a mathematical example maybe showing final score....this is for top shooter classes only....so when Chris Perkins shoots a 600 it is all inner 10`s about the size of a nickel in diameter ...for every shot ...Its quite an amazing thing to witness kudos to ANYONE in that caliber of shooting..


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Keenan Brown 591 jr man comp
And I shot a 597 sr man bhu


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Allan, you beat me to it. 

complete results from Winnipeg this morning:

Keenan Brown Junior men compound 597/591
Allan Gunter Senior bowhunter unlimited 597
David Jackson senior mens compound 589/568
Craig Penner senior bowhunter unlimited 516
Dan Hudson senior bowhunter unlimited 573
Matt Hooker senior mens compound 568/545
Ward Bailey senior mens compound 545/529
Zack Penner Cub men compound 547
Kyle Bailey Cadet men compound 558/538
Jared Moore Cadet men compound 509/501
Christie Lavallee cadet women compound 548/534
Mikyla Penner precub women compound 472

Pretty good shooting all round


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Caledon was good today. I shot 574 inner... 595 outer... not my best work but I'll take it. Scott Yourth (newer guy at Colby) shot 577. Great work for his first FCA"s. Can't remember everyone's... but we had fun.

Chris


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, all those score where awsome, very good shoting, i am impress. You know at my age at 60, your eyes is going down and the stability to. The only thing it left is the experience. :wink:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

punctualder your so right ..every year my bow goes down 4-5 lbs in wt and my score 5 times that lol lol ..really choked today .. shot lowest score in probably 5 years...oh well had fun and some laughs... heard Mr Chris Perkins shot one round 300 inner score.. kids deadly ... I`m not sure yet ...we will see when scores posted..


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

598 (588 fita)


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Some of the prelminary scores are up. Click on tournaments at the top of the page.http://www.archerycanada.ca/


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Pete731 said:


> 598 (588 fita)


Bravo Pierre... well done


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow, that is a pretty low turnout this year for the FCA's


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Thats not all the scores. There still more to be added yet.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

FiFi said:


> Wow, that is a pretty low turnout this year for the FCA's


I'm pretty sure only 6-7 venues have results in for this set of preliminaries. There's at least 30+ to go.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

bow slayer said:


> I'm pretty sure only 6-7 venues have results in for this set of preliminaries. There's at least 30+ to go.


75 from Caledon plus York County


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

7 of 30 sites handed in results? must be still compileing


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

Perkins- 600-57X= 597


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow , his a machine


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

XXX_Shooter said:


> Perkins- 600-57X= 597


Yea. My math is far more complex when I figure out my score.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Some more were added last night. The rest should be added tonight,as I think they have to be posted within 48hrs.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The FCA is still waiting for some SITE DIRECTORS to send in there results. :dontknow:


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The final scores are posted. Looks like just under 700 shooters this year and just over 600 last year . Hmmm:thumbs_up


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

I know Tree-Rivers from Quebec ar not in yet but the score is registed at Quebec federation. I don't now wath the problem.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

This is my first time shooting this and had two bad rounds but still managed a Gold in Senior barebow, shot a 504, 25-30 points below my average....... but it was fun. Congrats to all the winners


----------

